Ask HN: Who is looking for co-founders? - krembo
======
tboyd47
I'm not necessarily looking for co-founders, but always interested in meeting
like-minded folk.

------
jonas_kgomo
I am looking for a co-founder building a product for scaling startups. I tried
IndieHackers Looking For Partner feature but it wasn't successful.

~~~
adibalcan
could you give extra details

~~~
jonas_kgomo
yes sir, I am working on affordance[0] which is scaling startups by
collaboration of other founders, designers operators and venture capital. Post
on IH [1].

[0] affordance.app [1] [https://www.indiehackers.com/post/i-am-looking-for-a-
backend...](https://www.indiehackers.com/post/i-am-looking-for-a-backend-
engineer-co-founder-3718790cf0)

------
muzani
I'm doing something along the lines of autotune for storytelling. Bottleneck
is R&D, so someone good at that would be appreciated.

~~~
adibalcan
could you give extra details

~~~
muzani
Initial draft and prototype here: [https://random-character-
generator.com/whatisthis](https://random-character-generator.com/whatisthis)

It's a pretty long rant, but the idea is that all stories follow certain
patterns. This is (will be) a tool, where you can input your story and it will
massage them into those patterns, fill in holes, and so on.

Most of the work has been prototyping different ideas. So I'd like someone to
help in identifying patterns and prototyping those, writing drafts, quality
control and checking for conflicts, or telling me my ideas are dumb.

